# was paranoid now even more



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My husband just texted me from the groomers....I was paranoid and now I am even more paranoid....they told my husband because of the list that I sent him....which said.
not poodle like,
please don't cut eye lashes ( i only said this because when I took her in for a face trim the girl said " I left her lashes" did that mean they sometimes cut them?)
keep legs thick
and we like her a little scruffy looking
they have now told him that they will not cut her body hair at all or her leg hair.
Now i am going to have a dog with short hair on it's head and long hair all over!!!

Note to self....don't send husband.
Second not to self...move to the UK lol!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Doesn't seem much point in sending her to the groomers if they're not going to do anything!! Let us know the result x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is what I said to my husband...why did we drop her off if they are just doing her face and toes....(she has crazily hairy feet) and bathe her....heck I can give a dog a bath.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i hered from a groomer that the owner refused to leav the dog because she didnt want her blow dried as she didnt want her to look fluffy. they need to be blow dried or you cant get and even cut as the way the hair curls or waves means that them hair sits at all different lengths, blow drieing stratens them ad give an even cut, after a nice muddy walk they will be back to normal. 

i trim my girls eyelashes as they just keep growing, she probably said that because she notmaly trims them and thaught she didnt need it the first time.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I didn't think my list was too crazy... I just didn't want her to have a poodle cut. I hope I didn't offend them with my list...although I must have if they don't want to cut her at all.
Thanks Kendal I didn't know they keep on growing, right now they are long but really cute, I can trim those later if I need to.

What should I have told them??? was my list too much?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Omg Amanda it goes from the sublime to the ridiculous maybe Canadian groomers would nt scalp like ours over here so maybe you did nt need the list after all either that or they then daren't do anything after reading it. Your poor hubby between a rock and a hard place... hope its better than your expecting . Will send you some estate agent info  
Welcome back Helen hope you had a lovely break ... has Dylan forgiven you x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope it is better than I am expecting too....and yes my poor hubby, he called them just to say it is ok to trim her just please don't shave her....and they acted like "why are you calling" apparently she was having fun playing with the owner's puppy tho, so I am hopeful. I took before pictures this morning and I will post afters when I see her. Lady and Hubby will both need big hugs when I get home from work.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh stress and tension lol I bet she looks lovely... good luck x Mables hair is getting quite long I really cant imagine what she'll look like underneath x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> I didn't think my list was too crazy... I just didn't want her to have a poodle cut. I hope I didn't offend them with my list...although I must have if they don't want to cut her at all.
> Thanks Kendal I didn't know they keep on growing, right now they are long but really cute, I can trim those later if I need to.
> 
> What should I have told them??? was my list too much?


it would have been easier if you could have taken her in as you could have spoken to them and showed them what you were talking about, they are peobable scared to do anything to her incase you dont like it, i know somone who the groomers panic when she brings her dogs in as she admits herself she is ver pernicaty and has sent the dogs back if they werent right. 

the girl who showed me how to clip my girls once told me of a cockapoo she had on her books who came in asking for him short, she exsplained to the owner how short her would look and the owner said that was fine so she said ok il take him shor but not that short so she left him a little longer than my lot. the owner came back and was in shock, she said she didnt relise he would look that short. 

she said to the owner that was why she didnt want to take him any shorter, the woman then had the cheek to go round bad mouthing her only to book him in several times after to get the same cut done. 


i think its harder for groomers than hairdressers, do you have any idea howmany long haird breeds you get him who are matted like mad and the owners want them kept long, i wasnt working but know the cockapoo who came into my work 3 and a half hours to demat him and that not including the time taken after that to actualy trim him up. next time he comes in the owners will be told he will be cut short if he is in that condition again. i saw this dog before his first hair cut but didnt get to see him after which i was upset about as his coat was very like Gypsys and i wanted to exsplain what they needed to do to keep it in good condition. i realy wish i could talk to them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendal, I wish I could take Lady to you!!!!!
lol yes it would have been better had I brought her in...well fingers are crossed for a good outcome.
I hope they are awesome. and I do like that they didn't take her into a crate right away but that they let her play around to get comfortable.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its just seeing things from the other side i remember with Gypsy and inca befor i wouked at the kennels, i would just hand them over full of nots and mats then complain they were too short, once i started at the kennels i couldnt bring myself to let my boss see my girls in the state they were in so left it almost a year befor taking her to a groomer and i was so imbarresed. 

i is so nice to get a dog itn that has not mats or atleast just a couple that come out easy. its hard the first couple of times till they get to know you and your dog and how you like her.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When I got Dylan done, I told them what I would ideally like, but said that I accepted that they might have to clip his body and legs shorter in order to get all the matts out. As it turned out, she left 1 1/2 inches on his body and nice chunky legs and managed to get the matts out, but I did make it clear that I wouldn't blame her if she had to clip him shorter to prevent him having a really unpleasant de-matting experience. The only thing I was un-negotiable on was that his face was kept round and bearded.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That reminds me,,,,,I did say only shave if totally necessary for her....although I did brush her for over an hour last night to make sure she didn't have any matts....I found too realllllly awful ones behind her ears....they took the majority of the time poor thing.
Maybe it didn't come across the way it would have if I had taken her in.
Lesson learned!!! i will do the grooming trips from now on.
and we will have to wait and see how she looks....i could be in a tizzy for nothing.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

kendal said:


> i hered from a groomer that the owner refused to leav the dog because she didnt want her blow dried as she didnt want her to look fluffy. they need to be blow dried or you cant get and even cut as the way the hair curls or waves means that them hair sits at all different lengths, blow drieing stratens them ad give an even cut, after a nice muddy walk they will be back to normal.
> 
> i trim my girls eyelashes as they just keep growing, she probably said that because she notmaly trims them and thaught she didnt need it the first time.


Wow I didn't realise this about eyelashes! Izzy has ridiculously long spider leg like lashes that do not look good - now I will trim them, many thanks.
xx


----------



## jessi1028 (Mar 12, 2011)

*hello*

Well its unfortunate that they didn't do anything  but I'll give you some advice go to target or kmart and buy a kit to cut dogs hair its a lot cheaper and you get the hair cut you wanted for him. Ps: That's what I did, I cut my dogs hair and no I am not a professional groomer but I do know how to cut dogs hair.


----------



## Emmy (Jan 18, 2011)

My first cockapoo years ago did get a poodle cut. I had no idea.

I think she was embarrassed. .... and so was I. I never went back to her.

My second was 2 1/2 when I got her and you took your life in your hands to brush her out. She had never been properly cared for. I had to go to the groomer and we would muzzle her, I would hold on to her having a tantrum and groomer would clip her nails. Fun times lol. Miss the little devil though.

Soooo...I am brushing Stella every day. Now she jumps in my laps when the combs and brushes come out. So glad.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So my husband just picked her up and he is "not happy" he said our little cockapoo looks like a poodle!!!!! uh oh, I will have to wait and see.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> So my husband just picked her up and he is "not happy" he said our little cockapoo looks like a poodle!!!!! uh oh, I will have to wait and see.


if its just the fact that she is all fudded out and strate, that will goaway once she has been wet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> if its just the fact that she is all fudded out and strate, that will goaway once she has been wet.


That is what I said to my husband, One run around the back yard and she will be curly again.....I hope that is the reason she looks like a poodle.

I will post pictures when I get home to see her...


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

When Flo used to come home I'd spray her with water to bring her curl back. They also sometimes look poodly as the groomer wants to make them look neat and tidy - I thinks it goes against their nature to leave them looking scruffy when they are used to preening the dogs, especially pedigrees with such exact standard cuts.

Flo looked daft as her ears were cut straight across at the bottom (see blow - poor thing!!!) and her fur all poofed up on top of her head. If she looks like that and you can't put up with it soften the ears with thinning scissors and chuck a bucket of water over her head


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

embee said:


> When Flo used to come home I'd spray her with water to bring her curl back. They also sometimes look poodly as the groomer wants to make them look neat and tidy - I thinks it goes against their nature to leave them looking scruffy when they are used to preening the dogs, especially pedigrees with such exact standard cuts.
> 
> Flo looked daft as her ears were cut straight across at the bottom (see blow - poor thing!!!) and her fur all poofed up on top of her head. If she looks like that and you can't put up with it soften the ears with thinning scissors and chuck a bucket of water over her head


Oh I think Flo looks beautiful x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh I think Flo looks beautiful x


But look at those ears - the doggy equivalent of the pudding basin cut inflicted on small children by parents trying to save on hairdresser costs  I still think she looks faintly embarassed in the picture.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok so the verdict is in, it isn't bad....just not what we were thinking. and her feet are weird! lol they trimed them really short, and her legs werent trimmed at all so she looks out of proportion. or kinda like she is floating. but not bad after some walks and water, the poofyness is what threw my husband off....LOL he didn't recognize her when he went to pick her up. 










just after grooming


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

after some re-adjustments to her coat.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me, the face shape is great. The coat looks quite long, so like me, I suspect you'll need to groom quite regularly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They didn't touch her coat at all....when he picked her up he asked why....they then said because it was her first visit for a full groomer and they didn't want to stress her out...why wouldnt they have said that before.
So yes $28 for the grooming to have to get it done again soon.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she looks lovely, i have gone thugh many different hair cuts for my girls and has take en me about 4 years to fins what im happy with, but thats not to say that next year i will want something different. 

my groomer did not want me to clip Echo short for her first clip and we spent about 10 mins not quite arguring but debating whe we should and shouldnt. i loved the ideas she had but having the other two and knowing that she was already matting i know i would be able to keep it, so i won lol i did regret it a littl but still loved it

he mizzle is vey poodle just bu the natural shape of it, she is very slender in the face, after a couple of grooms you will be able to say you liked the feet or what they did with her tail, and you will build up an imige in you head of what you want. 

lol i did say it would be the poofy hair that would through you lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> she looks lovely, i have gone thugh many different hair cuts for my girls and has take en me about 4 years to fins what im happy with, but thats not to say that next year i will want something different.
> 
> my groomer did not want me to clip Echo short for her first clip and we spent about 10 mins not quite arguring but debating whe we should and shouldnt. i loved the ideas she had but having the other two and knowing that she was already matting i know i would be able to keep it, so i won lol i did regret it a littl but still loved it
> 
> ...




Haha yes you sure did Kendal!! when I got home I quoted you word for word with the puffy stuff and it was becasue of blowdrying etc....so my husband says "next time we will just tell them not to blow dry" l I actually laughed because of the story you had said about the lady not wanting her dog blown dry.. So I told my husband not to be crazy and they had to do it....LOL!!!! Thanks for the advice....She was very very puffy, I ran wet hands through her hair to try and chill it out a bit, and took her for a walk while it was snowing to get it to calm down....she is still puffier than norm, but I am sure it will relax.

Thanks for all your advice Kendal.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

her coat is changing, it will tak a day or two for you to be compleatly happy with it. 

to be hones i like the fresh look after being groomed, pertucualraly on inca as she holds a lovely poolde topnot that the other dont have. i try and keep it for atleast 2 dayss then take them some where they can get as muddy as they like. 

she will fuzz out a little when you brush her but she will shake it off.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

kendal said:


> her coat is changing, it will tak a day or two for you to be compleatly happy with it.
> 
> to be hones i like the fresh look after being groomed, pertucualraly on inca as she holds a lovely poolde topnot that the other dont have. i try and keep it for atleast 2 dayss then take them some where they can get as muddy as they like.
> 
> she will fuzz out a little when you brush her but she will shake it off.


Yeh so do I ... I always feel neglectful if I meet a recently groomed dog . I think she looks lovely and at least they did nt scalp her . Like Kendal says with every trim you'll decide more and more what you like.. she looks more grown up cant imagine what Mable will look like under neath. When are you getting Delta done kendal? Mandy I like the ears when they are first groomed i just cant be bothered to blow it all straight when i do it myself x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I know!!! doesn't she look grown up....my little fuzzy...lol I bet Mable will look different too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I know!!! doesn't she look grown up....my little fuzzy...lol I bet Mable will look different too.


She might turn out to be a terrier lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> She might turn out to be a terrier lol x


HAHAHHAHAH that's funny!!!


----------

